# New User, Car in Bad Shape



## St0n3d (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello everyone.
Im from Portugal and i bought a tt a while ago unfortunatly the car is bad condition not that bad but its bad.
So im looking for some tips and hints, on what i should do or have!
I'm uploading a few images of my car but i worn u its a bit dusty and unclean didn't have time yet.



























Missing one botton on the ac controler, already bought from robert aka elrao just waiting to be delivered.









The LCD scren is in bad shape can´t get a better one anywere Audi ask for 1100€ for a new one.









The rims are all in bad shape all scratched and so, need to put new ones butta don´t know what to trow in need an advice! xD!









The seats are in bad shape to! don't know what to do to fix the cracks any help would be apreciated.









And a side view of the car.

So if you guys could help me i would apreciat.
this friday im going to put new disc and pad from brembo because the brakes and doing a metallic sound like the pads are hiting on the discs, and will do a few modifications to the rear side of the car and put a new handbrake cuz the handbrake is not working properly u pull it up and it goes back down a few times. The exaust as a problem, the sensor is not working correctly so i lose in the gas pedal sometimes, Traction control doesn't work mechanic says its a malfunction on the bottom he says its broken but it sometimes work, ABS is not working at all. Lights are to lower they say that something is broken or not in the place it should be so u push them up and they go down after a day and u can´t see the road so i can't drive at night.
the engine is working perfectly and is in good shape.

So thank you for listening to me if u can help i would apreciate it alot.

Cumps Armindo!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try Liquid leather on the seats it can wok wonders


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I agree with Yellow, Liquid Leather works wonders, smells nice too 

For the LCD screen, get to a scrap yard and see if they have any TT's might be lucky.

Wheels are easy to fix, get some new one s


----------



## St0n3d (Aug 3, 2009)

thnks yellow and jammyd, but the only problem is were to find liquid leather here in portugal already shearched for it in in the google but come up nothing in portugal.

yhea i need new rims but i dont know what to buy .

Cheers 
Stone.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I manage to buy manu sardine pate in england, so you'll get liquid leather no probs off e bay mate
cheers
jon


----------



## Getinmyson (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Stone and welcome!

It's done a few K's that one! Needs a good deal of TLC no doubt.

Check out the thread on here concerning the dashpod. A common fault it would seem. My TT that I have just bought is being looked at for this issue before I collect it from the dealer. I could be wide of the mark but maybe that's why you have a dodgy LCD screen and other issues?

As for rims, I've no idea what stockists you have out there. If the tyres are good, probably worth giving the wheels some attention rather than replacing as a short term measure, then invest in new rims when its time to replace the tyres. By then you may have sorted the more fundamental problems out!

This could be a great motor for you if you give it your full attention. I trust you got it for a good price given the issues?

Cheers

Alex


----------



## St0n3d (Aug 3, 2009)

To:
SouthTT,
Bought gliptone on e-bay just waiting to be delivered. 

To: 
GeTTinmyson
yhep the seats are in bad shape theres no smell in the leather as it had lol.
to the lcd audi doesn't want to fix it and i don't have the money to buy one will ask the mechanic to open it, though i thought to send the dashpod to the bba but will see if my mechanic can fix it.
The engine is fine runing semooth and is in excelent form already did the longlife managment put some new stuff in as it was needed.
For the price of the was not very sheap will give it in euros 12500€ for it and the car as come from germany! it was expensive but of the other cars i sow this was the one in better condition so i bought it. Ireally love TT from this year the new ones don't look as godd as this one hihih xD.

THank you for replaying to my post and for the help!
Comps Stone!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome, hope you get the car sorted. 8)


----------



## St0n3d (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Iwill defenetly get the car sorted out and looking good .

Will post some picks once i get the car in good shape!

Cheers!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

The headlight levelling issue might be a broken headlight levelling sensor - there's one at the front and one at the rear, connected to the suspension arms. In the UK RHD drive cars they are on the left side. One of mine was bust and I managed to fix it with 2-pack epoxy adhesive, otherwise it was about £60 GBP from the dealer.
Seats - Liquid Leather
Dashpod - see the threads, there are loads!
Best of lukc with it all


----------

